# Game 52: Heat @ Bulls (2/21 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, February 21, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All about rebounding in this one. They destroyed us on the glass in the last game. 

Last TNT game of the season for the Heat already.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gonna be a tough one. We almost never win there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Hinrich for the Bulls tonight. Nate Robinson to start in his place.

Mike Miller still out with the flu.

After being in a soft cast last night, Birdman is in uniform and available tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, this will be a tough one. Nate Rob willl probably dominate us, as sad as that is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bulls wearing black and the Heat red. Looks weird.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great to see Bosh hit that first shot.

Awful dunk attempt by UD.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I like the red on black. We did it vs. CHI once in '11, but opposite colors. This time both teams are wearing the other team's main color.


Damn, UD has been involved in some ugly stuff already.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great lefty layup in transition by LeBron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible 3 attempt by Rio, great putback by LBJ.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible jack by Wade. I don't know why he still doesn't get why that's a bad shot for him at this juncture.

And as always, a Wade blunder results in opponent points.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Airball layup by Bosh. Robinson 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gotta go after that ball instead of hoping for the holding call Wade. Rough start on O.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Bosh again sucking early.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, who threw that horrible outlet pass, Bosh or UD?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Soooo sloppy now. Either Wade was fouled or he's drunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, just some dumbass turnovers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Wow, who threw that horrible outlet pass, Bosh or UD?


Wario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade adn Rio are stinky


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sooooooooooooooooooo sloppy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa what a banker by Chalmers!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeThreeezy


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That PUTIT by LeBron was sick. You can tell he wanted it all the way. It's crazy how much better his form looks than when he first came here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Something about Wade playing in Chicago that makes him go retarded.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Soft call on LeBron on that rebound.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gotta box out better on the D boards.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knew Nate would hurt us tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bird wtf?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Forgettable start to the game, but fortunately CHI hasn't played very well either so it's tied.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

22-22 after 1

What a sloppy quarter. Wade and bosh have to get it going. 

Bulls had 6 offensive rebounds in the quarter as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade and Bosh have to give us something.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo still hasn't learned that these Wade-only lineups are suicide, particularly on the road. The offense is entirely dependent on him breaking his man down, and he can't always do it, especially against Thibideau + Butler.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank god for Shane there. Our offense is looking super ugly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great play by Cole. Drove, had nothing, kept the dribble alive and found Battier for 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ thought the same, shows maturation to keep the ball alive


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade is absolute garbage tonight. Yay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole with the dunk!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole dunk!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice back to back Js Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Wade is absolute garbage tonight. Yay.


You woke him up :yesyesyes:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy Norris!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yay Ray


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: layup


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're rolling now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol at these turnovers, so many from both teams


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray has looked great tonight. Excellent PnR with him and Bosh.

W2, I don't know if anyone answered you, but I found out the other day the other old guy in the Uncle Drew commercial "Wes," is played by...

























Kevin Love.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade...

Just put it in. Doesn't have to be a smasher.


Like that!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

45-35 at the half

Great end to the 2nd quarter. 

No matter how many times now we've watched him. Lebron still amazes you.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We salvaged a pretty sloppy, low-scoring half. Clean up the nonsense in the 2nd half and prepare for a more focused game from Chicago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Ray has looked great tonight. Excellent PnR with him and Bosh.
> 
> W2, I don't know if anyone answered you, but I found out the other day the other old guy in the Uncle Drew commercial "Wes," is played by...Kevin Love.


Thank you! That was killing me :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hilarious sequence for Wdae there. Blows the dunk going flashy, then goes 2 hands for safety after the incredible Lebron feed


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No Shaq or Webber?

BTW, we have one more TNT game, but it's on a Tuesday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> No Shaq or Webber?
> 
> BTW, we have one more TNT game, but it's on a Tuesday.


Shaq is in LA for the Buss ceremony. Dont know where C-Webb is.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Thank you! That was killing me :laugh:


I knew there was a connection between Love and the name Wes, and upon looking it up, as I thought, his middle name is Wesley. Lead me to look up Kyrie's middle name just now. You guessed it: Andrew.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> No matter how many times now we've watched him. Lebron still amazes you.


Wild that I'm not at all shocked he's 5-5. Ho hum.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Shaq is in LA for the Buss ceremony. Dont know where C-Webb is.


Perhaps doing color for the SAS/LAC game. Do we have Steve AND Reggie on this one or just Steve? My memory's all ****ed up because I'm sick.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice alley-oop LBJ2CB


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron just banked in a lefty 3 after the whistle.

I thought he'd come out trying to shoot 100% for the game, but he took that out of rhythm 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1 

:laugh: Poor Teague


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Where is Nate Robinson?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice spot-up long 2 by Wade. You rarely see him shoot that shot, especially with that balance and rhythm.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Where is Nate Robinson?


Hah, good question. He took a lot of questionable shots, and Thibodeau may hold him responsible for their slooppiness.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, LeBron. He Boshed it.

A lot of weird bounces and flying balls right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another pretty, clean J from Wade spotting up inside the arc.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What was that pass Wade? He had several open options and went right in a pack of 3 Bulls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Airball 8-footer by UD. :nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This game's getting chippers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Look at how much contact is allowed on Lebron without a foul.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh...:nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was a :manbearpig: J if that's a thing...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

back to back J's by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another LeJ


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow dude


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron has been deadly with that jab step J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeJJJJs everywhere!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joakim, you cant bearhug the King


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was a 37-year-old man looking layup attempt by Ray there :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ooooh getting chippy


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Obvious goaltend Birdie, though I applaud the effort.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why is everyone so butterfingery?

Awful PUTIT attempt there King.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoah LBJ...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BUTTERY. FINGERS.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

IF THAT WENT IN...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Is the ball wet? So many awful turnovers.

65-54 after 3

Cant allow a run to begin this 4th quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Wario strikes back


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Serve me up a Tray!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade! Sick!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice split-'n-spin by Wade!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tough 3 take there Ray.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick J off the glass by Ray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray is getting is groove back it seems.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Where was the dunk that time NoNo?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

CHI cheering a potential LeBron injury. Class. Sy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Classless, Chicago.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

A lot of these turnovers are our D it looks like.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good point Kerr. We got jobbed by the officials. Nothing new though.

Bron was clearly stepping into his a shot.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Chicago!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was that Cole's 2nd or 3rd career dunk? I seem to remember another one other than the dismantLin game. Could be confusing it with a Rio dunk...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tough banker by James made.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn Ray everything but the finish. Nice move though.

LBJ beastin' the boards.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was flop city by Butler. WOW!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick LBJ2DW


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Floptacular


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The only thing that would've made that Wade move on Noah more delicious would've been nutmeg.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Not a terribly impressive showing but we still kicked ass ;; tough to complain


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat rolling now


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Joakim Noah has head lice


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bulls have 25 turnovers. Yikes


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This would be a good win, even without Hinrich and Rose. Their front court gives us fits on the boards.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray takes some dumb 3's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That LeJ is wetter than Jimmy Hoffa right now.

Nice float-job Cole-fire.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me LeJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris floater!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray ALOLen

That strip of Robinson by Cole was hilariously awesome.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole is quietly playing some of his best ball in the Association.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 86-67

9 straight wins

Loved this, especially all the shots Lebron and Wade made when Noah was switched on them after that interview he gave to JJAx after the last game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Now we just have to beat the Pacers and Knicks and people will believe we're contenders in the East!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Loved this, especially all the shots Lebron and Wade made when Noah was switched on them after that interview he gave to JJAx after the last game.


What dat fool say?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> What dat fool say?


How he always loves beating Miami and took a couple of other shots at us. Then capped it off with a "go Gators!". JJax got a ton of tweets after saying to never interview him again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:rotf:

F- him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Nick Friedell ‏@NickFriedell
> Noah on the Heat: "They kicked our ass"


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heat now 9th in defensive efficiency, behind 8th place OKC.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat also now 15-11 on the road. Finally beginning to pull a little bit away from that .500 mark we've been at all season long.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And LBJ now at 56.8% shooting for the season. :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You just run out of words when it comes to Lebron. He's just not human.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He's not human. Im convinced.

57%...are you kidding me man?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If you'd told me that before the season, I'd say "Holy shit! That's ridiculous! Dude isn't human," assuming he did most of it in the post this year. Seeing how many jumpers he's making, including 42% from 3, it's truly unbelievable.

Over the last 3 seasons, he's increased his FG% 1, 2, and now 4 % points. 65% next season sounds about right.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He takes 3.4 3's a game and yet is right there with PF's and Centers who do nothing but dunk in terms of top FG% in the league .


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoops! Thought he took 14 instead of 15 tonite. He's only at 56.7%...


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I don't know how someone can do that, especially with all the jumpers Lebron takes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Whoops! Thought he took 14 instead of 15 tonite. He's only at 56.7%...


Well I take back what I said then :laugh:


----------

